# SoundGraph iMON Ultra Bay



## Darksaber (Feb 2, 2007)

Soundgraph has updated their own VFD series with a new display which is not only twice as big, but one could say twice as good as well. The one aspect which did not get bigger, but in fact, smaller is its price. While the original Soundgraph VFD had a price tag of ~$100 the new Ultra Bay sells for $95. The new graphical LCD is a great choice to display any type of font, while the new buttons make navigating even easier than before. This is the display that makes any case into a home theater enclosure with some excellent software to control it.

*Show full review*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2007)

wow this thing looks cool. a defin must for modders. but where the crap can i buy one? i went to the soundgraph site and no dice there plus no order online?? wierd.


----------



## mandelore (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey thats pretty funky, would look sweet on my case


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 20, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hey thats pretty funky, would look sweet on my case



someone on this site had a soundgraph product that was very similiar. i think it was heavyh20 and it looked awesome. for under 100 bucks thats a great mod.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 21, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow this thing looks cool. a defin must for modders. but where the crap can i buy one? i went to the soundgraph site and no dice there plus no order online?? wierd.



Well it is not available in online stores just yet. The Ultra Bay was introduced at CES 07 and is currently being "deployed" in the retail channel. Takes a bit of time. The german reseller of Soundgraph products i know, does not have it yet either.

cheers
DS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> Well it is not available in online stores just yet. The Ultra Bay was introduced at CES 07 and is currently being "deployed" in the retail channel. Takes a bit of time. The german reseller of Soundgraph products i know, does not have it yet either.
> 
> cheers
> DS



ahh that explains it. ill have to keep my eyes out in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 21, 2007)

I was nearly very excited by this product... until I looked at the screen. It looks like one of those cheap and nasty car radios with all the nasty graphics whizzing here and there.

If this had been a true display... e.g. 640x240 or higher, that could have served as a multipurpose display... that would have been A1.

As it is, my winamp sitting on a second display looks MUCH MUCH better.


----------



## Darksaber (Feb 21, 2007)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I was nearly very excited by this product... until I looked at the screen. It looks like one of those cheap and nasty car radios with all the nasty graphics whizzing here and there.
> 
> If this had been a true display... e.g. 640x240 or higher, that could have served as a multipurpose display... that would have been A1.
> 
> As it is, my winamp sitting on a second display looks MUCH MUCH better.



Well what do you expect for 95 USD? The thermaltake 7 inch display sets you back around 300 right? I think it is a great display for the price, and do not forget the software behind it and the remote. No matter how great the display, it would be nothing without the right software to drive it.

cheers
DS


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 21, 2007)

for that price it is A1


----------

